# Suche MMORPG nach folgenden Kriterien



## Ympker (20. Dezember 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem MMORPG, dass auch mit nicht so viel Zeitaufwand spielbar ist(bitte was hat er gesagt?). Hier zur Erklärung:
Da Ich unter der Woche wegen Schule und 4 mal unter der Woche Sport nicht zum spielen kommen werde und am Wochenende gerne ausschlafe und auch was mit Freunden mache bleiben mir meist Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag Abend zum zocken. Da läppern sich meistens so 6 Stunden pro Woche zusammen. 
Nun suche Ich ein MMORPG, wo das 
Spielen auch mit 6 Stunden und Im low level Bereich Spaß macht^^ Ich lege keinen großen wert darauf Max level zu erreichen, oder der beste zu sein  Dennoch machen mir MMORPGS und das zusammenspielen mit einer Community eine Menge Spaß 

Würde mich über Vorschläge freuen 
Hater,  bitte sucht euch einen anderen Thread!


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Dezember 2012)

Mein Vorschlag ist Raiderz:
- Man begegnet richtig fette Viecher, von denen manche man auch alleine Ummoschen kann.
- Man muss nicht viel Zeit investieren
- F2P, d.H. kein Abo für ein Spiel, für das man eh kaum Zeit hat.
- Sieht dank Unreal 3 Engine ganz nett aus

Falls es etwas größeres/umfangreicheres sein darf, dann wäre Guild Wars 2 ne Option.


----------



## Davinho1 (22. Dezember 2012)

Star Wars: The Old Republic passt womöglich in deine Kriterien. RaiderZ kann auch ganz lustig sein. Einfach mal antesten die beiden Spiele?


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (23. Dezember 2012)

EsperFTW schrieb:


> SWTOR in der F2P Variante als ein MMO zum zusammenspielen mit der Community ist eine schlechte Wahl.
> Ich würde AION spielen, es ist atm wohl das beste F2P MMO.




Geschmäcker sind verschieden, Aion is bei mir genauso durchgefallen, wie Runes of Magic, Forsaken World uvm.
Allgemein würd ich sagen, fehlt dem MMO-Markt immer noch eine anständige Änderung.

Dazu gehört für mich die Akzeptanz, daß MMO wegen der vielen darin verbrachten Zeit auf erzieherische Sachen achten und zuerst die aktive Förderung von Betrug an seine Mitspieler unterläßt. Weil zerstören kann jeder auch ohne MMO. Es gilt zu lernen, wie auch immer zusammen zu leben !


----------



## Knurrbauch (23. Dezember 2012)

Ympker schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem MMORPG, dass auch mit nicht so viel Zeitaufwand spielbar ist(bitte was hat er gesagt?). Hier zur Erklärung:
> Da Ich unter der Woche wegen Schule und 4 mal unter der Woche Sport nicht zum spielen kommen werde und am Wochenende gerne ausschlafe und auch was mit Freunden mache bleiben mir meist Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag Abend zum zocken. Da läppern sich meistens so 6 Stunden pro Woche zusammen.
> Nun suche Ich ein MMORPG, wo das
> ...


Ja, okay. Erwähnenswert wäre noch, ob und welche Titel du bereits gespielt hast und ob du Lust hast Geld zu investieren. Fantasy, Sci-Fi, Helden egal ja/nein? Ansonsten weitgehend unlösbare Fragestellung, da der Markt übersättigt ist mit Spielen und eine eindeutige Empfehlung nicht gerade einfach macht. 



Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> [....]
> Dazu gehört für mich die Akzeptanz, daß MMO wegen der vielen darin verbrachten Zeit auf erzieherische Sachen achten und zuerst die aktive Förderung von Betrug an seine Mitspieler unterläßt. Weil zerstören kann jeder auch ohne MMO. Es gilt zu lernen, wie auch immer zusammen zu leben !


Oha. Kein Wort verstanden. Glühweinstand ausgeraubt?


----------



## AsarisAoC (23. Dezember 2012)

Also wenn du wirklich nur bisschen nebenbei zocken willst würd ich sagen Herr der Ringe oder Age of Conan sind beides ehemalige P2P spiele mit einer super tollen com.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (23. Dezember 2012)

gw2

-hat kein klassischen raidcontent also perfekt für casuals
-riesige welt zum erkunden
-neben den instanzen gibts auch viele gruppenevents auf low level bereich
-für saison events wird man hochgestuft, so verpasst du nix und kannst dir ewig zeit lassen beim questen


----------



## Korgor (23. Dezember 2012)

Dann melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort:

Habe bis vor kurzem von Release an WoW gezockt aber wegen der Com. und Blizz. Fail aufgehört.
Habe nebenher schon etliche P2P und F2P Games gezockt - alles waren für mich nur noch sche***.

Hatte auch Allods angetryt in der Beta und zum Release, was mir aber absolut 0 zusagte (man brauchte gefühlt 2h um nen Mob zu klatschen),
aber als ich vor kurzem (vorgestern) mal wieder in meinen uralten Acc. geschaut habe muss ich sagen:
Dass das Spiel aufeinmal verdammt viel Spass macht.

Habe nun seit Freitag 2 Cha.´s auf 15/17 und "paar ganz viele" Twinks.
Vorallem, dass man die Instanzen solo machen kann beeindruckt mich.
Kein lästiges Member suchen mehr - dem Söldnervertrag sei Dank.
Zwar kosten die Söldner zum beschwören einen gewissen Ingame Betrag,
welcher aber durch die gefundenen Items und dem Verkaufen dieser, sich wieder auszahlt.
Wie es im höheren level aussieht kann ich leider nicht sagen.
Aber bis lvl 17 macht es echt verdammt viel Spass und der Liga Bonus <3 (10% mehr EP)

Allerdings wenn du ein MMORPG (egal welches) beginnst,
musst du so oder so Zeit investieren.
Und gerade deine 6h - da hab ich heute nen Twink auf lvl 14 gezogen 
Verdammt, normal bin ich kein Fanboy aber das scheiss Spiel ist echt a gaudi.


----------



## DoktorElmo (23. Dezember 2012)

Korgor schrieb:


> Dann melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort:
> 
> Habe bis vor kurzem von Release an WoW gezockt aber wegen der Com. und Blizz. Fail aufgehört.
> Habe nebenher schon etliche P2P und F2P Games gezockt - alles waren für mich nur noch sche***.
> ...



Spiels auch wieder nach einer längeren Pause, hab halt schon einen 51er Kleriker auf Ligaseite  - ist aber wirklich das beste und atmosphärischte Themepark-MMO.
Die Söldner kannst du sogar im Astral noch verwenden, allerdings nicht bei auf den schwierigen Inseln, weil es da teilweise Debuffs gibt die dir unterschiedliche Debuffs geben je nachdem in welcher Formation du mit deinen Mitspielern stehst - das checken die Söldner leider nicht. Aber die simplen Bosstaktiken im Levelbereich in den Instanzen und auch die Basisinseln im Astral schaffen sie eigentlich, funktioniert wirklich problemlos und ist ein extrem gutes System.

Die Levelgeschwindigkeit haben sie jetzt eh ordentlich erhöht, zwischen Level 35-38 wirst du vermutlich nen Durchhänger haben, queste die Gebiete aufjedenfall immer zu 100% durch und wenn dir ein Gebiet zu schwer vorkommt, geh zurück und mach die Rufquests, das Equipment ist extrem gut. Ab Gipat (Lvl40) ging das Leveln dann wieder so schnell, ich war in null komma nix 51 

Wenn du fragen hast, zumindest bzgl Klerikerskillung(man verskillt sich sehr leicht und dann wirds anstrengend, weil man teilweise weit vorrausdenken muss...) und anderen Grundlagen (Schiffe, Runen,...) kann ich dir helfen, einfach Ingame "Enlin" anwhispern


----------



## Korgor (23. Dezember 2012)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> ...


Hab einen Mentalis 17 (Liga) und nen Bogenschütze (15) bei den anderen.
Bin zur Zeit immer 5 Stufen höher als die Quest Mobs - One hit


----------



## Lancegrim (24. Dezember 2012)

Also prinzipiell kann man jedes F2P einfach mal ausprobieren, weil koscht ja nüx.

Ich hab sehr gute Erfahrungen in Star Trek Online gemacht, auch mit wenig Zeit kannst du da viel machen, da man schnell wo hin kommt.


----------



## Drezil (26. Dezember 2012)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Dazu gehört für mich die Akzeptanz, daß MMO wegen der vielen darin verbrachten Zeit auf erzieherische Sachen achten und zuerst die aktive Förderung von Betrug an seine Mitspieler unterläßt. Weil zerstören kann jeder auch ohne MMO. Es gilt zu lernen, wie auch immer zusammen zu leben !



Genau! Weil MMOGs einen Bildungsauftrag haben.. wait WHAT?

Für mich macht es grade den Reiz eines Spiels aus, dass die anderen Leute sich nicht an Regeln halten müssen. Bei manchen Spielen weiss man nichtt, ob die anderen nett sein wollen, oder ob das Spiel es so vorgibt.

Ein Spiel in dem man nicht nach Herzenslust lügen, betrügen, andere bestehlen und sonstwie ans bein pinkeln kann macht doch gar keinen Spass. Grade in den rauhesten Umgebungen findet man dann die nettesten Menschen, die einem zur Seite stehen - meist dann auch über das Spiel hinaus.

Es gilt zu lernen, auch anderen die Freiheit zu lassen! Es ist immernoch nur ein Spiel. Regeln gibts im echten Leben schon genug.

PS: http://www.spiegel.d...s/a-722112.html


----------



## DoktorElmo (26. Dezember 2012)

Ein MMO hat tatsächlich keinen Bildungsauftrag, deshalb sind ja Sandbox-MMO´s wie Eve oder MO so interessant.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (26. Dezember 2012)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Ein MMO hat tatsächlich keinen Bildungsauftrag, deshalb sind ja Sandbox-MMO´s wie Eve oder MO so interessant.




Sollte es aber haben, wo die Spieler wesentlich mehr Zeit damit verbringen als mit anderen Sachen und dadurch sozial wie auch bildungsmässig verarmen. Man könnte das aber auch als eine Art Globalisierung ansehen: alle Menschen werden auf den Stand von vor 30 000 Jahren zurückgebildet... Frei nach dem Motto, oh der hat was. Ich brauch das zwar nicht, aber jetzt ist er an meiner Keule gestorben und ich hab es ...


----------



## Lancegrim (26. Dezember 2012)

Nenn mir ein aktuelles gescheites Spiel, mit Bildungsauftrag?

Unterhaltungsmedien haben nur einen Auftrag und nur EINEN, nämlich Unterhaltung. Nix anderes.

Bildungsaufträge wofür? Für Kinder okai, dafür gibts genügend Software die das tut.
Aber für Erwachsene? Ich bin fast 30 Jahre alt und wenn mir jemand ein Spiel vorsetzt, indem ich erzählt kriege wie ich mich in der Gesellschaft zu verhalten habe, dann fliegt das so schnell aus dem Fenster das ich die Leute 4 Stockwerke tiefer nicht mal mehr warnen kann. 
Ich hab in meiner Kindheit, meine sozialkompetentischen Fähigkeiten erhalten, durch Familie, Lehrer, Freunde. Und genau diese Gruppen sind für Bildungsaufträge bei Kindern zuständig.

Und von wegen sozial und bildungsmässig verarmen... du klingst wie ein Frontal 21 Reporter oder schlimmer ein Theologe der in Spielen immernoch das Werk des Teufels sieht. Warscheinlich sind für dich auch die Killerspiele Schuld an den ganzen Massakern weltweit... das die Schüler, jahrelang gehänselt, gemobbt und seelisch fertig gemacht wurden teilweise, bis bei denen mal ne Sicherung durchbrennt...das kann ja garnicht sein. Immer sind die Medien schuld...

Ich spiele MMOs seit uhm... sekunde... fast 15 Jahren. Dabei war nahezu jedes MMO das man für Geld kaufen kann sowie sehr viele F2P. Teil davon hab ich aus beruflichen Gründen gespielt, aber den Großteil aus Spaß am Spiel.
Bin ich sozial verarmt? Ich denke weniger, ich hab nen Beruf, ich hab Freunde, seit kurzem ne Ex Freundin (gott sei dank ) ect ect. Und Bildung... tjoa die hab ich in der Schule mitgekriegt und ich bleibe am Ball. Heute habe ich lediglich im Vergleich zu Früher, die Wahl worin ich mich bilde. Bsp, Geografie? Interessiert mich nicht, Geschichte hingegen schon.

Also bitte, spar dir deine medientypischen Vorurteile gegenüber MMO Spielern.


Wuppsi, ok da bin ich arg abgeschweift, aber das Thema erregt mich halt tierisch, weils mir echt auf den Keks geht diese Verallgemeinerung, die im Jahre 2000 schon nicht mehr lustig war und 2012 erst recht nicht mehr.


----------



## DoktorElmo (27. Dezember 2012)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Sollte es aber haben, wo die Spieler wesentlich mehr Zeit damit verbringen als mit anderen Sachen und dadurch sozial wie auch bildungsmässig verarmen. Man könnte das aber auch als eine Art Globalisierung ansehen: alle Menschen werden auf den Stand von vor 30 000 Jahren zurückgebildet... Frei nach dem Motto, oh der hat was. Ich brauch das zwar nicht, aber jetzt ist er an meiner Keule gestorben und ich hab es ...



Ich find´ das fast ne Frechheit, was du hier vorallem Sandbox Spielern vorwirfst.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (27. Dezember 2012)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Sollte es aber haben, wo die Spieler wesentlich mehr Zeit damit verbringen als mit anderen Sachen und dadurch sozial wie auch bildungsmässig verarmen. Man könnte das aber auch als eine Art Globalisierung ansehen: alle Menschen werden auf den Stand von vor 30 000 Jahren zurückgebildet... Frei nach dem Motto, oh der hat was. Ich brauch das zwar nicht, aber jetzt ist er an meiner Keule gestorben und ich hab es ...



Verdammt. Wenn PC-Spiele schon so ultimativ böse und unheilvoll sind, dann hoffe ich, dass du in deiner Kindheit niemals Brettspiele gespielt hast - die vermitteln erst ein schräges Weltbild. Da nimmt man bei Monopoly seine Mitspieler bis auf's letzte Unterhemd aus, oder verhindert beim Verrückten Labyrinth, dass die Mitspieler ihre Aufgaben erfüllen können, indem man sie aus dem Labyrinth schubst, nur weil man selbst seine eigene Aufgabe schneller erledigt haben möchte. Von Mensch-Ärgere-Dich-Nicht will ich gar nicht erst anfangen. Und da habe ich jetzt nur die bekannteren Brettspiele genannt. Gibt ja noch ein Haufen anderer, die ein noch unsozialeres Verhalten fördern (und auch noch teuflisch Spaß machen).


Es sollte am besten alles verboten werden, denn man kann ja nicht von den Menschen verlangen, ein Spiel von der Realität unterscheiden zu können.
Und mit alles verbieten meine ich jetzt nicht nur die Spiele, sondern auch alle übrigen Medien wie Fernsehen, Bücher (was es da für schreckliche Kindermärchen gibt),...etc. selbst die Nachrichten gehören verboten, was man da alles hört! *

ALLES BÖSE!*


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (27. Dezember 2012)

@Lancegrim aber hast schon bemerkt, daß sich die Umgangsform der Spieler untereinander geändert hat. Da hat eine Art Erziehung stattgefunden ! Von ehemals respektvollen Umgang der Spieler untereinander (egal ob sie sich im Spiel die Köpfe eingeschlagen haben) zum egal-is-egal-und-Raff-und-Gier-Modus der heutigen Jahre in Sandbox und MMO.



... die vergleiche mit den damaligen Brettspielen find ich sehr lustig. Der wesentliche Unterschied ist die direkte Anwesenheit aller Spieler für eine begrenzte Zeit von 1-2 Stunden. Vor allem aber bekommt man die Mimik der anderen mit.
Dagegen sind in Internetspielen doch schnell mal 8 Stunden verraucht, in denen dann 2 kurze Textgespräche als Alibi für seine guten sozialen Kontakte herhalten müssen. Ansosnten is man fast gezwungen um im Gesamtbild den Tabellen nicht abzurutschen eine gewisse Chekliste abzufarmen. Das geht in der Regel nur solo und als Speedcreeping ähm sehr schnelles Schlachten von Monstern egal ob da noch jemand davon eventuell ein paar für eine Quest braucht  ... 

ups, jetzt hab ich dummerweise 6 Stunden für diesen Text gebraucht, Freundin schläft, Arbeit fängt in 2 Studnen an ...


----------



## Knurrbauch (27. Dezember 2012)

Das Geseier klingt langsam einen ordentlichen Schubs nach Jack Thompson, aber lassen wir mal gut sein. Ich denke, jeder hat kapiert, dass es immer wieder und an jeder erdenklichen Stelle Individuen gibt, die sehr extrem sind und in jedem Feld verbrannte Erde hinterlassen. Die Ursache dafür ist aber definitiv woanders zu suchen, als in einem Unterhaltungsmedium; mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass wir eben jener an dieser Stelle nicht auf die Schliche kommen werden... 

Sollte OP noch Lust haben, eine Beratung zu konsultieren, kann er sich ja mal wieder melden und seine Vorlieben konkretisieren, ansonsten würde ich sagen führt das zu nichts.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (28. Dezember 2012)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> ... die vergleiche mit den damaligen Brettspielen find ich sehr lustig. Der wesentliche Unterschied ist die direkte Anwesenheit aller Spieler für eine begrenzte Zeit von 1-2 Stunden. Vor allem aber bekommt man die Mimik der anderen mit.
> Dagegen sind in Internetspielen doch schnell mal 8 Stunden verraucht, in denen dann 2 kurze Textgespräche als Alibi für seine guten sozialen Kontakte herhalten müssen. Ansosnten is man fast gezwungen um im Gesamtbild den Tabellen nicht abzurutschen eine gewisse Chekliste abzufarmen. Das geht in der Regel nur solo und als Speedcreeping ähm sehr schnelles Schlachten von Monstern egal ob da noch jemand davon eventuell ein paar für eine Quest braucht ...
> 
> ups, jetzt hab ich dummerweise 6 Stunden für diesen Text gebraucht, Freundin schläft, Arbeit fängt in 2 Studnen an ...




Stimmt, bei Brettspielen wird man noch "ruchloser", man blickt den Mitspielern sogar ins Gesicht, während man versucht sie zu "vernichten". 


Ach...und dass sich der Umgang von "damals" zu "heute" in den MMOs verändert hat, liegt daran, dass "damals" nur wenige überhaupt die Möglichkeit hatten MMOs zu spielen und auch gänzlich andere Zielgruppen angesprochen wurden. Heute sollen MMOs massentauglich sein - andere Zielgruppen werden angesprochen.


Tante Edith sagt: Natürlich verbringen viele zu viel Zeit in Onlinespielen. Aber da machen nicht die Onlinespiele etwas falsch, wenn sich Spieler den ganzen Tag nur noch um ihre Spiele kümmern, sondern die Spieler. Und wenn Kinder nur noch zocken, müssen deshalb nicht alle Spiele plötzlich einen zweifelhaften "Bildungsauftrag" übernehmen, denn wieder liegt nicht der Fehler bei den Spielen, sondern diesmal unter anderem an den Eltern - denn wer seinen 9-jährigen Sohn, seine 9-jährige Tochter 8 Stunden am Tag zocken lässt, der macht etwas falsch.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (6. Januar 2013)

Hier in Buffed wurde in der Zwischenzeit ein Artikel über die Planung von neuen Weltraumspielen berichtet, in denen bekannte Altmeister wie Chris Roberts (Wing Commander) 
schon 7 Mio Dollar für seine Arbeit zur Finazierung gesammelt hat. Zu den "erfüllten" Wünschen der Fangemeinde als Finaziere gehören auch "erzieherische Beschränkngen" in dem offensichtlich Sandboxmmo im Weltraum. Es wird also Knurrbauch nicht sonderlich gefallen, daß dort definitiv "Verhinderung von Versicherungsbetrug" (wie in Eve üblich) als wohl kleinstes Übel genannt wurde. Er kann seine Meta-Herabsetzungen bis Beleidigungen gerne auch dort anbringen ...
Das Genannte und vom anderen ELITE Altmeister angesprochene Spiele werde ich in den nächsten Jahren in der entwicklung beobachten und wenns mir gefällt zugreife.



Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Stimmt, bei Brettspielen wird man noch "ruchloser", man blickt den Mitspielern sogar ins Gesicht, während man versucht sie zu "vernichten".
> 
> 
> Ach...und dass sich der Umgang von "damals" zu "heute" in den MMOs verändert hat, liegt daran, dass "damals" nur wenige überhaupt die Möglichkeit hatten MMOs zu spielen und auch gänzlich andere Zielgruppen angesprochen wurden. Heute sollen MMOs massentauglich sein - andere Zielgruppen werden angesprochen.
> ...




Die Möglichkeit der Eltern zu erziehen haben sich in den letzten 40 Jahren erheblich eingeschränkt. In den meisten Fällen kann kein Elternteil die Erziehung übernehmen, weil beide Geld für den Lebensunterhalt verdienen müssen. (ursprünglich war es und im Prinzip über die Minijobs die einzige Möglichkeit den erziehenden Teil, meist die Mutter davor zu bewahren, daß sie über die Gebundenheit im Haus "Verwahrlosen"). Nehme ich nur mal die aktuellen Bekannten und Verwandten zu Rate (ohne mich)(darunter immerhin 17 Nichten und Neffen mit einigen Kindern), so komme ich auf lediglich 1 Familie, wo die Erziehung hinreichend funktioniert und nur noch 4, wo ich sage "es geht gerade noch". Zwischen der von uns geschwistern liegt allerdings noch ne ganze Welt, wie das Erlernen in jedem Fall in ganzen Sätzen zu sprechen oder den anderen Atmen lassen, wenn man mit ihm zusammen leben will. 
Die Verlängerung der Anwesenheit in Schulen bewirkt, daß sich die Kinder um miteinander zu Diskutieren auch auf aktuelle Spiele stürzen. So wie wir damals unerlaubt Fernsehen geschaut haben, wird deswegen Heute unerlaubt Computer gespielt. Und glaub ja nicht, daß man dieses Verhalten den Kindern austreiben kann, solange kein Elternteil die Aufsicht hat. Ausserdem werden eine Menge schulische Bildungschargen über den Computer gebracht. ! genauso wie ich den MMO vorwerfe sich vor der erzieherischen Pflichten zu drücken, muß ich es auch den Schulen vorwerfen !


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (6. Januar 2013)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Hier in Buffed wurde in der Zwischenzeit ein Artikel über die Planung von neuen Weltraumspielen berichtet, in denen bekannte Altmeister wie Chris Roberts (Wing Commander)
> schon 7 Mio Dollar für seine Arbeit zur Finazierung gesammelt hat. Zu den "erfüllten" Wünschen der Fangemeinde als Finaziere gehören auch "erzieherische Beschränkngen" in dem offensichtlich Sandboxmmo im Weltraum. Es wird also Knurrbauch nicht sonderlich gefallen, daß dort definitiv "Verhinderung von Versicherungsbetrug" (wie in Eve üblich) als wohl kleinstes Übel genannt wurde. Er kann seine Meta-Herabsetzungen bis Beleidigungen gerne auch dort anbringen ...
> Das Genannte und vom anderen ELITE Altmeister angesprochene Spiele werde ich in den nächsten Jahren in der entwicklung beobachten und wenns mir gefällt zugreife.



Was zur Hölle soll ich unter "Verhinderung von Versicherungsbetrug" verstehen? Und was hat das mit einer "erzieherischen Beschränkung" zu tun? (ich bezweifel übrigens, dass das ganze als "erzieherische Beschränkung" tituliert wird)

Kann es auch sein, dass du noch nie im Leben EvE gespielt hast? 




Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit der Eltern zu erziehen haben sich in den letzten 40 Jahren erheblich eingeschränkt. In den meisten Fällen kann kein Elternteil die Erziehung übernehmen, weil beide Geld für den Lebensunterhalt verdienen müssen. (ursprünglich war es und im Prinzip über die Minijobs die einzige Möglichkeit den erziehenden Teil, meist die Mutter davor zu bewahren, daß sie über die Gebundenheit im Haus "Verwahrlosen"). Nehme ich nur mal die aktuellen Bekannten und Verwandten zu Rate (ohne mich)(darunter immerhin 17 Nichten und Neffen mit einigen Kindern), so komme ich auf lediglich 1 Familie, wo die Erziehung hinreichend funktioniert und nur noch 4, wo ich sage "es geht gerade noch". Zwischen der von uns geschwistern liegt allerdings noch ne ganze Welt, wie das Erlernen in jedem Fall in ganzen Sätzen zu sprechen oder den anderen Atmen lassen, wenn man mit ihm zusammen leben will.
> Die Verlängerung der Anwesenheit in Schulen bewirkt, daß sich die Kinder um miteinander zu Diskutieren auch auf aktuelle Spiele stürzen. So wie wir damals unerlaubt Fernsehen geschaut haben, wird deswegen Heute unerlaubt Computer gespielt. Und glaub ja nicht, daß man dieses Verhalten den Kindern austreiben kann, solange kein Elternteil die Aufsicht hat. Ausserdem werden eine Menge schulische Bildungschargen über den Computer gebracht. ! genauso wie ich den MMO vorwerfe sich vor der erzieherischen Pflichten zu drücken, muß ich es auch den Schulen vorwerfen !



Stimmt, und als du damals heimlich ferngesehen hast, hast du ganz sicher dann die Bildungssendungen auf Bayern-Alpha angesehen. So wird es dann heute auch sein, die Kinder stürzen sich regelrecht auf "bildungsfördernde Spiele", also weiß ich nicht wo das Problem bei MMOs liegen soll.


Was mich aber wirklich mal interessieren würde, wäre: *WAS verstehst du unter "bildungsfördernd"?* Und von welcher Altersgruppe redest du, wenn du von "Kindern" sprichst?


----------



## Lancegrim (6. Januar 2013)

MMos drücken sich vor erzieherischen Pflichten? Was ist denn das für ne gequirlte Scheisse?

Ich habs schonmal gesagt ich und ich sags wieder, Unterhaltungssoftware soll was tun? Überleg mal, steht im Namen, vor dem Software teil....


Und die einzigsten denen man eine vernachlässigung der erzieherischen Pflichten vorwerfen kann, sind die Eltern. Schulen tun genug, und würden wohl auch mehr tun wenn es in ihren Möglichkeiten stände. Aber wenn man an Schulen geht wo die Lehrer von den Schülern mit Messern bedroht werden, würd ich als Lehrer auch nix machen. Was is mir wichtiger, der Job und die Erziehung eines Teenies, oder meine Gesundheit. Wer da lange überlegen muss, sollte man überlegen ob er vielleicht psychologische Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen sollte.


Ich für meinen Teil wurde weder von meiner Mutter erzogen, noch von meinem Vater. Letzteres wurde als ich 6 war aus dem Haus geschmissen weil er mich geschlagen hat. Danach hab ich den nie wieder gesehen und das is jetzt uhm...fast 24 Jahre her. Mich hat mein Opa zu 95% erzogen. 
Aber ich komm aus dem Osten, da hat Familie nen etwas anderen Stellenwert als im Westen.
Die Eltern müssen ihre Kinder erziehen, tun sie aber in den seltensen Fällen, weil ihnen irgendwelche materialistischen Dinge wichtiger sind. Dann brauch der Pappa eben mal kein drittes Auto, oder 3 mal im Jahr in den Urlaub, oder keinen High End Tv mit SKy Abo ect ect.. Stattdessen sich mehr ums Kind kümmern. Es ist machbar, aber viele wollen einfach nicht.



Zurück zu den Spielen, es gibt genug Lernspiele, die gabs in meine Kindheit schon, ich glaub eins das ich gespielt hab war der Mathe Blaster, ka ob das so hieß aber ich denke mal ja. Heute gibt es viel viel viel mehr. Wenn die Eltern das nicht nutzen, selber Schuld. 
Das ist dann Lernsoftware, erkennst du den Unterschied zwischen Lernsoftware und Unterhaltungssoftware?




Was EvE angeht, ich habs dort auch nicht lange ausgehalten weils mir zu komplex ist und mir zum einarbeiten die Zeit fehlt. ABER im Spiel wird klargemacht das das Spiel völlig frei ist. Wenn du dir da ein Super Raumschiff nach x Monaten kaufst und es irgendwo stehen lässt und es einer klaut, dann haste halt Pech gehabt. Aber das wird dir auch gesagt, das steht in jedem Bericht zu EvE ebenso.


----------



## zimbos (12. Januar 2013)

Hi,

bin auch auf der Suche nach einem MMORPG, wollte nicht einen neuen Thread aufmachen, ich hoffe der Ersteller nimmt es mir nicht übel.

WoW habe ich das letzte mal vor ca 1,5-2 Jahren gespielt, weiß auch nicht warum ich aufgehört habe, denke mal da ich einfach irgndwann keine Lust mehr hatte und das Geld im Monat lieber für andere Dinge ausgegeben habe (armer Schüler). Was mir an World of Warcraft immer sehr gut gefallen hat waren die Instanzen und die Rüstungen, die einfach wie ich finde immer ziemlich geil aussahen. Dazu muss ich sagen, das ich eigentlich ein reiner PVE Spieler bin und nicht so auf PVP stehe.

Später habe ich mir Guild Wars2 gekauft wo es released wurde. Finde das Game super bis man lvl 80 ist, hat für mich einfach keinen großen Endcontent, da dieses Spiel leider zu sehr auf PVP in meiner Sicht ausgelegt ist und in Sachen PVE zu wenig bietet.

The Secret Worlds habe ich auch mal angetestet, da gefällt mir leider bis jetzt rein gar nichts.

Habe auch viele F2P Spiele gezockt, leider musste ich immer veststellen das man ohne Geld einfach nicht weiter kommt wie zb Aion, wo man einfach ab lvl 32 keine größere Heiltänke kaufen kann und das ist in meiner Ansicht ziemlicher mist. Craften will ich eher am Schluss und nicht mitten drin.

Immoment lade ich gerade Tera herunter, dies ist ja ab Februar f2p, doch ich frage ich, ist dass das richtige Spiel für mich ? Ist das Spiel nur ein stumpfen Grinden von einem lvl zum anderen ?


weitere Spiele wo für mich wegfallen:
Age of Conan
Metin2
Rune of Magic
Cable
Star Wars The Old Republic
Herr der Ringe Online

Kurz die Kriterien, die für mich wichtig sind:

- kein stumpfen grinden
- Endcontent in sachen PVE
- ansehliche Grafik
- Auswahl an Equiptmen, damit nicht jeder gleich aussieht
- Gruppenquests bzw Instanzen
- deutsche Community


Was meint ihr welches Spiel könnte das richtige sein ? Sollte ich es noch einmal mit WoW versuchen ? müsste dazu die alle Addons einschl. Cataclysm dazukaufen, oder ist das Spiel im unteren Bereich ausgestorben ?
Ist Tera das was ich suche?


bin auf eure Meinungen sehr gespannt.


MfG

Zimbos


----------



## Masura1 (12. Januar 2013)

also ich spiele Derzeit Tera bis Age of Wulin endlich erscheint und es macht mir sehr viel Spass. zum Thema Grinden sage ich mal so. Es gibt haufenweise quests die man bekommt die aber fast nur aus Kill- Quests bestehen dafür sind auch einige Gruppenquests dabei um die größeren zu legen. Wenn du auf Das Action Kampfsystem von Tera stehst und gerne in Instanzen gehts wo es riesengroße Bosse zum bezwingen geht könnte es dir durchaus gefallen. Endcontet kann ich nur das sagen was auf der HP steht da ich momentan erst auf Stufe  36 bin aber es gibt immer ab lvl 20 eine Instanz die man grad so gehen könnte.

Ansonsten wenn du ein Spiel sucht wo PVE auch ganz groß ist und das jedemnege Inis und Raids bietet kannst dir ja Rift anschauen denn bis  lvl 20 kann man das gratis spielen.


----------



## Kankuso (12. Januar 2013)

Ich würde dir einfach mal Rift empfehlen. Bietet eigentlich all das was du suchst, du hast massig PvE Content, eine riesen Klassenauswahl, kein stumpfes Gegrinde. Kannst die ja mal die Lite version anschauen und bis lvl 20 spielen.
Was du auch antesten könntest wäre Age of Wulin (in Russland ist im Moment eine open Beta, einfach Clienten laden und Englische Sprachdateien draufpacken und du kannst da mitspielen. Sind auch viele Englische und Deutsche Spieler unterwegs)


----------



## Merela (18. Januar 2013)

Wenn du auf Grafik wert legst, solltest du um WoW einen sehr weiten Bogen machen, gerade wenn du schon GW2 gespielt hast. Ich habe die Testversion von WoW als Zugabe zu Diablo 3 bekommen, wollte auch wirklich bis Level 20 spielen, habs aber nicht länger als 15 Minuten durchgehalten. Klar, manche, nennen die Grafik dort stark abstrahiert, hardwareschonend, retro, am besten passt aber immer noch hässlich.

Aion hat den mit Abstand besten Charaktereditor aller derzeit verfügbaren MMOs und vermutlich auch neben GW2 die schönsten Rüstungs- und Waffenskins. Die Umgebungsgrafik kann mit GW 2 und Tera nicht mehr mithalten, WoW-Pixelbrei ist sie aber auch nicht. Der Itemshop ist recht fair gestaltet, Pay2Win ist Aion noch nicht geworden und die Goldpakete kann man sich auch für Ingamegeld kaufen. Die Geschichte der geteilten Welt ist sehr originell und unterscheidet sich stark von den HdR- und D&D-Klonwelten anderer MMORPGs, allerdings wird diese während der Kampagne längst nicht so spannend erzählt wie es möglich wäre und den deutschen Synchronsprechern schlage ich dringend eine Umschulung in Richtung Schweigemönche vor. Instanzen gibt es genug, allerdings sind diese stark vom Glück abhängig und viele der hochstufigen Questreihen sehr zeitaufwändig, so wie auch das Aufwerten der Ausrüstung viel Zeit und Geduld verlangt, wenn man sich denn drauf einlässt. PVP in Aion ist unfair, aufwändig und nur zu bestimmten Zeiten sinnvoll spielbar.

Tera ist sexy anzusehen, die Charaktere dort kleiden sich sehr freizügig, erotisch ist das, plausible Rüstungen sind die dort getragenen Dessous allerdings nicht. Der Charaktereditor ist Mittelmaß, im Gesicht lässt sich manches umstellen, dafür ist der Körperbau für jede Rasse vorgegeben. Auch die Umgebung ist optisch ansprechend. Wenn man sich an einigen Rosatönen nicht stört, bekommt man eine schöne High Fantasywelt zu sehen. Soweit zu den schönen Dingen. Das Questdesign ist langweilig und lieblos in Szene gesetzt, stupide "Töte 5 X, sammle 3 Y" - Aufgaben, zumeist ohne jegliche Story dahinter. In kaum einem anderen Spiel ist stupides Grinden so sehr Programm wie in Tera.

Generell muss ich allerdings sagen: Ich glaube, das Spiel, das du suchst, gibt es (noch) nicht. GW 2 ist meines Erachtens die Spitze dessen, was ein MMO an Gameplay und zwar in PVP und PVE bieten kann, Aion ist das in Hinsicht auf die Charaktergestaltung. Es kann sein, dass Elder Scrolls Online eher nach deinem Geschmack ist, aber momentan fällt mir kein Spiel ein, dass den beschriebenen Erwartungen entspricht. Ich möchte damit nichts miesmachen, nur überhöhte Erwartungen etwas dämpfen.


----------

